# ACV causing "fungus smell"



## tds2n (Jul 16, 2012)

.


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

Had the same issue! It was my liver! Spent 4 days in the hospital with no diagnosis. Had jaundice and they could not figure out what was clogging my liver duct. I stopped taking birthcontrol right away. The only answer I have so far is my elevated blood levels are almost back to normal and I definitely have gallstones now.

If you have any jaundice issues please seek medical care!! That was very scary. Not to mention the bill. But that's another story for another day.

Keep me updated &#128512;


----------



## tds2n (Jul 16, 2012)

.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i went through a stage of a mouldy smell, I would wake up to it. i also get a pain in my gall bladder.

i dont get anything resembling that smell now though, could be I killed off whatever was causing it.

i take acv which has helped me out a lot but things didnt get bad to start off with, things were already getting good. one thing I will say is when I took acv for a few days back when it things were awful, I would get the bubbling sensation out my poop shoot.

i also get massively itchy skin, could that be down to a liver problem? my issues started after I got really drunk once.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

also my mouldy smell came after the very bad times and during the time i was treating it with severe diet and lots of other stuff, it could be (dare i say it) fungal die off.


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes I did turn yellow. There was a blockage in my liver preventing the bile to be released. Spent 4 days in the hospital. I have taken 2 additional blood tests to see ifs liver levels have returned normal. So far so good. I will take one move in a few weeks.

I called my GI doc today to see if we will still test for a diseased gallbladder. I have all the symptoms. This could be my cure.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Finally I've known how ACV work. I searched and found it is a prebiotic - a living organism which feeds probiotic, and prepared the best environment for them to grow. This morning, I woke up and asked myself: "wat the hell am I doing?" I eat and drink probiotic, let them in a strange environment with full of enemies, and follow strict diet which take all of their food. How can they suppose to live? The sugar can be stop but the carbohydrate must be allowed. And It is best to take some pickle (such as sauerkraut) - should be homemade and must be* salt added* thus the bad guys cannot tough the salt. Also drink the pickles' water too. Taken ACV with probiotic and it will work!


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

pengu said:


> Work how? What will it do exactly?


A prebiotic will feed probiotics and prepare environment for them to grow. Thus if you take ACV and probiotics close to each other, it can help each other and the probiotics' power is magnified. The same as over dose of probiotics.

ACV before meal is also a way to lower blood sugar. and the sugar will feed the bac/yeast/virus, thus lower it is good and give the same effect as limit the sugar without make you too skinny. This method is used for diabetes.

It would be better if after ACV you try the some pickle (such as sauerkraut) - should be homemade and must be* salt added *before your meal. Salt will clean your intestine, clear the bac/yeast before you add probiotics.


----------

